# Piedmont shore fishing?



## GULPisgreat (Mar 17, 2009)

Staying in Cadiz for work. Might wander to Piedmont and Tappan during the day sometime this week. Never fished Piedmont before, whats biting? Any smallmouth bass there?


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

piedmont is proably the best smallmouth lake in southeast ohio for numbers. not much shore fishing though.


----------



## GULPisgreat (Mar 17, 2009)

Good to know. Thanks. Any decent size or batches of cookie cutter fish?


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

mostly 8 to 12 inchers, but not uncommon to catch some 2lb + and bigger per year. have seen a few 4lbers come out of there.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Fish the Spillway end(North end) of Piedmont... there is a gravel pull off by the spillway(Belmont ridge road, off route 22). throw 1/8 ounce jigs... pretty decent saugeye fishing


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

ducky152000 said:


> piedmont is proably the best smallmouth lake in southeast ohio for numbers. not much shore fishing though.


Piemont has plenty of shore fishing this time of year !


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Good shore fishing during winter and yes theirs big smallies in there


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

I've caught some decent smalls from my boat. They are in there for sure. I'm a crank bait and tube guy for smalls but have caught them on everything. Can't help with the shore type fishing. I have caught at least one this year that approached 3 pounds. I always release mine as I do with almost all of my catches. Hell, I run down to Colemans and buy em already cleaned, cooked and served with fries lol.


----------

